# 2 Stabbed At College Dance



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Police Searching For People Who Started Brawl_

*SALEM, Mass. -- *A fight that broke out at a Salem State College dance Thursday night ended up with two people stabbed and several police officers injured.

One person, identified as David Johnson, 24, was stabbed in the stomach and was in serious condition in the hospital. He was scheduled to be arraigned on disorderly conduct charges on Friday morning.

NewsCenter 5's Gail Huff reported that the brawl erupted about midnight at a school-sponsored dance taking place inside the school's Harrington gymnasium attended by approximately 500 people.

"It was just mayhem. Everybody started running out of the doors and four entrances all over the place," Police Chief William Anglin said.

A total of seven arrests were made as officers tried to get control of the crowd.

"They were bleeding, then we determined that both of them had been stabbed. It was an unfortunate circumstance. Two people started fighting and then five or six others -- there was a total of seven arrests -- five or six others jumped on police officers' backs. One Salem police officer was punched. My deputy chief was assaulted with a bicycle," Anglin said.

Police had not found any the weapons as of Friday morning. The two stab victims were not students at Salem State. It's unclear what started the fight. No suspects have been identified.

"We have no suspects in the assault. We're trying to get back and interview people but at this point in time we don't have any information,"Anglin said.

People attending the dances have to go through metal detectors. Two knives were confiscated before Thursday's fight broke out. Police said the dances are open to the public, and about half the people attending the dance were not college students.



*Video: *Two Stabbed At College Dance Brawl

_Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2006)

We don't need 'tools' or vests though right?

pfft.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Well after seeing them arraigned on Channel 7, all I can say is that there's definately a commonality among them. Only one is a student, the rest are non students there to start trouble over a "look" one of the ladies was given. **C'mon now, these guys know what chivalry is all about. You give a hard look at their woman, see what happens. *

*I made it a practice while growing up to avoid dances where metal detectors were being used. Maybe it's just me but when the wands were out, you know trouble was an instant away. *

*Two out of the five are still being held on gun & drug charges. Even armed drug dealers need a social outlet once in a while....... HC*


----------



## DPDPO (Jul 28, 2006)

Other college's should look at this type of incident were there police officers don't carry firearms. This is the type of shit that is happening on college campuses. And as they all say, "it will never happen at this college". Wake up and smell the coffee. Good work by Salem State Police!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*College Stabbing Suspects Arraigned*

*2 People Stabbed, 7 Arrested *

*SALEM, Mass. -- *Several young people were in court in Salem early Friday, arraigned on charges stemming from a brawl that broke out at Salem State College that left two people hospitalized with stab wounds.

NewsCenter 5's Pam Cross reported that seven people were arrested after the fight erupted at the on-campus dance, and two of them were Salem State students.

They were brought into court to face disorderly conduct and resisting arrest charges, among other offenses. One faced the judge while wearing a hospital gown. Another remained hospitalized with a stab wound to the stomach. He was expected to recover.

The fight began during the dance and spilled out into the parking lot where some of the combatants fought with police.

"We do know that during the evening that the metal detectors did pick up at least two knives and we confiscated those knives before they went into the actual dance themselves," Police Chief William Anglin said.

All the suspects were expected to be released on bail. Police are still investigating the incident.



*Video: *Suspects Face Charges

_Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------

